# Solved: LG Monitor - Analog Out Of Range...



## dhatchere (Dec 16, 2009)

I can find many references to problems with "analog out of range" but none with answers that have worked for me. Scenario:

I have an Intel 82865G video card in a Dell Dimension B110 (I know, I know, crappy computer, non-upgradable video card, PCI only). 

However, that notwithstanding I have an LG 2061TQ 20" widescreen monitor that I hooked up about two weeks ago. It worked fine for about a week and then all of a sudden when I start my computer I get past the BIOS screen and then it all goes black and up pops a blue dialogue box that says "analog out of range - 93.5 Khz / 75 Hz" and then nothing. If I shutdown and go into Safe Mode and then to device manager there is NO monitor at all.

If I shut back down and hook up a Dell 15" LCD monitor it detects as a standard plug and pray and works fine. I updated ALL of my drivers and then got this cool idea to disable the small Dell monitor. I restarted thus creating a second plug and pray Dell monitor. I updated one of them using the LG 2061 driver and then disabled the other Dell monitor leaving ONLY the LG widescreen available. I shut down and reconnected the widescreen. I started up and it worked beautifully... until I restarted my computer and then back to the "analog out of range" error. I have been through this several times - if I update the LG driver and then disable the Dell pnp and restart the widescreen works fine until I shut it down and restart it.

The LG widescreen works fine on other Dell computers so I feel fairly sure that the monitor is fine, it is only two months old. Any idea what else I might try or what the problem may be? Thanks in advance...


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi
Change your resolution

Boot pc in safe mode & follow instructions here: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/personalize/resolution.mspx

Reboot pc normally
If this doesnt work first time, keep trying with different resolutions

Rob


----------



## dhatchere (Dec 16, 2009)

1_rob_1 said:


> Hi
> Change your resolution
> 
> Boot pc in safe mode & follow instructions here: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/personalize/resolution.mspx
> ...


The only resolution that I have to pick from in safe mode is 800x600. I can hook up my 15" Dell flat panel and it works fine. I update the drivers for the LG 2061, 20" widescreen and then disable the Dell small monitor. I shutdown and hook up the big monitor, restart and the 20" works beautifully. Then I can restart and get the "analog out of range" error again. Almost like the computer forgets what to do and just freaks out. The big monitor worked fine on this exact same computer for 1-2 weeks before I started having this problem.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Repeat your process to get the large monitor working again.

Then go into display settings & adjust down for now.
Esp. look at dropping the refresh rate - to 60 if you need to - then you can pull it back up a bit till it stops working.

You will find a best setting with some trial & error.


----------



## dhatchere (Dec 16, 2009)

Final Fix - disabled the integrated Intel 82865G video card and installed GeForce 6200 PCI graphics card - works beautifully now.


----------

